# For You Computer Geeks



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

The The Computer Geeks


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> The The Computer Geeks


I was at a software user show last year (Oracle OpenWorld) and they had a small booth set up with some company selling this same type of setup. It was neat to see customers faces once sold on the fact that they were so fast and then the look change when they were told how much a 2 TB array would cost them. Not sure they made any sales....

Very very cool though.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Frakkin' sweet!

BUT....

I don't even want to THINK about drives. 50Tb of our SAN dropped it's config last night and we're rebuilding it. Got out of the office about 1am CDT to get a NAP. Back in the office about 6am. We're running in DR mode out of our Madison WI location.

Back to the DR conf call for now.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Frakkin' sweet!


I'd have to agree. I'll have to run out to that special tree we have in the backyard and see if I can rake up 12,000 leaves.







Oh wait, we moved that tree to Mike's house


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have 2x80gb SSD drives in a RAID 0 config on my Primary home system (remember I have 13 computers at home) and let me tell you....it is SCREAMING fast.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have 2x80gb SSD drives in a RAID 0 config on my Primary home system (remember I have 13 computers at home) and let me tell you....it is SCREAMING fast.


I was just waitning for your response on this thread!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I have 2x80gb SSD drives in a RAID 0 config on my Primary home system (remember I have 13 computers at home) and let me tell you....it is SCREAMING fast.


I was just waitning for your response on this thread!!








[/quote]

We all have our toys...mine just happend to be computers (...and my Outback of course)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have 2x80gb SSD drives in a RAID 0 config on my Primary home system (remember I have 13 computers at home) and let me tell you....it is SCREAMING fast.


I was just waitning for your response on this thread!!








[/quote]

We all have our toys...mine just happend to be computers (...and my Outback of course)
[/quote]

can you tie some Outbacks together and make them go fast?


----------



## The Dowling's (Feb 23, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I have 2x80gb SSD drives in a RAID 0 config on my Primary home system (remember I have 13 computers at home) and let me tell you....it is SCREAMING fast.


I was just waitning for your response on this thread!!








[/quote]

We all have our toys...mine just happend to be computers (...and my Outback of course)
[/quote]

can you tie some Outbacks together and make them go fast?















[/quote]

I have a question for the computer geeks here...how do you get the map with the states you have been too on your profile....I can usually figure these things out, but not this time

Tom


----------



## The Dowling's (Feb 23, 2009)

The Dowling said:


> I have 2x80gb SSD drives in a RAID 0 config on my Primary home system (remember I have 13 computers at home) and let me tell you....it is SCREAMING fast.


I was just waitning for your response on this thread!!








[/quote]

We all have our toys...mine just happend to be computers (...and my Outback of course)
[/quote]

can you tie some Outbacks together and make them go fast?















[/quote]

I have a question for the computer geeks here...how do you get the map with the states you have been too on your profile....I can usually figure these things out, but not this time

Thanks much

Tom
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Dowling said:


> I have a question for the computer geeks here...how do you get the map with the states you have been too on your profile....I can usually figure these things out, but not this time
> 
> Tom


Here is a link to the post that tells you how to do this.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...p;hl=map+states


----------



## livetofish (Sep 5, 2008)

TitanFlyer said:


> The The Computer Geeks


I was at a software user show last year (Oracle OpenWorld) and they had a small booth set up with some company selling this same type of setup. It was neat to see customers faces once sold on the fact that they were so fast and then the look change when they were told how much a 2 TB array would cost them. Not sure they made any sales....

Very very cool though.
[/quote]

You Oracle user? Database or EBS


----------

